# Did I turn 3 today?



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

Big boy is 3 now. He is 100lbs in American numbers.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He's a very handsome dog!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

GSD's must be the best dogs. Love them all. Just some of the owners are a bit of a worry. Nobody on this forum though, of course.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

AWWW 3 years old, coming out of that puppy stage. Hey dad, maybe you could buy yourself a new leather chair for my birthday and I will keep yours. Nice and broken in and I look good in it


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What a hunk!! Happy Birthday


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 3rd Birthday handsome!!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

:birthday:Handsome boy ! happy B-day


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG he's gorgeous!! Happy Birthday pup!


----------

